
 which design looks better - can't agree with cofounder - eibrahim
https://plus.google.com/u/0/113389625012958748964/posts/gQwArb7CoEb
======
3825
If this is for the Windows Modern UI, I would have to agree that you should
lose the background image.

Who is your target audience? A/B testing, maybe?

~~~
eibrahim
This is a windows 8 store app... A/B testing might be more work than I can
spare right now... so I am just asking people online... I am starting to see a
trend though (based on g+ likes)

------
ewilliam
Skeuomorphism has little value in 2012, even more less going forward.

Although its just the background in this case but it does get in the way of
text and other UI elements.

Beats me as to whether why people continue doing this stuff, most notably
Apple and many Mac-specific apps. Annoys me no end!

------
mvkel
Nice job of using social media to scoop a quick web opinion.

That said, whoever wants the paper bg should accept that they aren't a
designer and focus on other productive tasks in the company.

More importantly, there are a few other glaring issues in this design that go
beyond a simple background image decision.

Similar to having two CEOs being bad for running a company, having two "art
directors" can completely ruin your product.

------
herval
both need work (what's with all the checkboxes? Quite confusing), but the one
without the annoying background image is definitely better...

~~~
eibrahim
it's a "todo" app, so you kind of need the checkboxes :)

~~~
3825
there is a better way to do checkboxes in windows modern ui style. I don't
know off the top of my head but essentially there should be a way for you to
make the label a checkbox that you can toggle (and provides a cool Metro like
animation feedback when you check / uncheck)

this might be something nice to have for v2...

